
Objective-Basic - J3L2404
http://www.objective-basic.com/
======
cpr
Sigh. Will Basic never die?

The problem with Objective-<anything> is that the language Objective-C(++) is
so integrated with the Cocoa/Cocoa Touch class libraries that it's hard to use
other languages and have the same effectiveness.

MacRuby, for example, had to extend their syntax to use the Smalltalk-like
"inter-fix" method invocations normally provided by Objective-C.

PyObjC is really clunky in that it basically gives up the syntax interleaving
and leaves you with obj.methodWithArg_andAnotherArg_(arg1, arg2), e.g., which
is pretty ugly.

MacRuby seems like the only one of these projects to ever get (or maybe to get
future) escape velocity, given how the Ruby implementation is completely based
on/merged into the the Cocoa runtimes. Exceedingly clever, if you like Ruby.
;-)

------
jimwise
This is a kind of, uh, basic point, but who writes a web site to promote a new
programming language and doesn't include any example code on the site? (Never
mind a language tutorial or reference manual.)

I get that there's a forum, but the code examples there are posted without any
way to tell which are correct or good examples, never mind explanations of the
basics...

